# Rachmaninoff: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Khatia Buniatishvili / Paavo Järvi
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3

Release Date March 10, 2017
Duration01:10:27
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateNovember 11, 2016 & November 12, 2016
Recording Location
Dvorák Hall, Rudolfinum, Prague, Czech Republic


----------

